
The Coronavirus Called America’s Bluff - notlukesky
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/coronavirus-showed-america-wasnt-task/608023/
======
xenospn
Did anyone really think the US healthcare system is even remotely equipped to
handle a large scale, national emergency? They’re highly optimized to treat
chronic conditions and not much more. Hell, most doctors don’t even use email
and insist on faxing over documents.

